# Knife Sharpening Class - March 29th



## Dave Martell (Feb 21, 2014)

I've decided to give March 29th a try. If you're interested in attending please sign up *HERE*


Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Paradox (Feb 28, 2014)

Dave, the date set for the class on the store page says 3/29/2013.


----------



## jamaster14 (Feb 28, 2014)

Paradox said:


> Dave, the date set for the class on the store page says 3/29/2013.



with a name like paradox you would think time travel would be up your alley


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 28, 2014)

Paradox said:


> Dave, the date set for the class on the store page says 3/29/2013.




Well I'll need to fix that. Thanks for bringing it to my attention!


----------



## Paradox (Mar 2, 2014)

Of course the time travel is no problem. I'm trying to figure out how I can do the travel from Seattle to Fleetwood.  Time travel or not I still got to get 80 hours of driving in to get there and back.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 4, 2014)

So we've got one sign up so far, anyone else?


----------



## Bill13 (Mar 5, 2014)

Looks like I might be getting a 1 on 1 class with Dave. Come on people, isn't anyone else going to sign up?


----------



## marc4pt0 (Mar 6, 2014)

In the description it says Tuesday, March 29th, but unless I'm wrong the 29th is a Saturday. And Saturdays are pretty much all hands on deck for most restaurant cooks, or at least for this guy.


(I definitely just checked my calendar twice while typing this, man I'm having trouble focusing this morning)


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 6, 2014)

It's supposed to say Saturday. I picked this over a weekday because everytime I picked a weekday for the pros I get no enrollment (even Mon) yet Saturdays seems to fill up, this one being an exception.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Mar 6, 2014)

Heh, go figure eh? Man I really wish I could make this. I have no doubt this class will be an amazing time and learning experience for everybody!



Dave Martell said:


> It's supposed to say Saturday. I picked this over a weekday because everytime I picked a weekday for the pros I get no enrollment (even Mon) yet Saturdays seems to fill up, this one being an exception.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 8, 2014)

I too wish that you could make this Marc.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 12, 2014)

This class has been cancelled.


----------



## Bill13 (Mar 12, 2014)

Dave,

Sorry we could not make this happen. I think the economy being so bad the last 6 years or so has had an impact on everyone's disposable income.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 12, 2014)

Bill13 said:


> Dave,
> 
> Sorry we could not make this happen. I think the economy being so bad the last 6 years or so has had an impact on everyone's disposable income.



Yeah the economy sucks. It's no big deal on the class though, we tried. Thanks to everyone anyway.


----------

